# Mommies with babies/toddlers in 6th of October



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Dear expats,

Are there any mommies with kids (young children, toddlers, babies) living in the areas of 6th of October/ Palm Hills compound?
And are there any mommies/babies groups you belong to?


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

i take my kids to "the little gym" at arkan in zayed. there is also hewaya art center in tara compound.

there used to be a gymboree play and music at dandy mall, but i can't say whether it is still open.

i am sure there are free playgroups, but i haven't found any.


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks Meghan!!! Super helpful  I am moving end of this month with a 9 months old. Fingers crossed.


----------

